
Design words with data - skrish
https://medium.com/dropbox-design/design-words-with-data-fe3c525994e7
======
skrish
While we built our SaaS application we spent several hours chiseling words,
debating with the team to decide what makes more sense to a user. The text is
never perfect. I wish I knew these techniques then. :-)

